# Battery life contest



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

So, everyone is always bragging about how long they can make the battery last on their phone. But, this thread is for posting the opposite.

Post a screenshot showing how fast you were able to drain the battery and post the version of the Galaxy S3.

I'm currently in the process of doing so and ill post in a little while. ;-)

The Galaxy


----------

